# Saltwater combo help



## Opticparadox07 (Jun 15, 2011)

Im kinda new to saltwater fishing. I have a friend who doesnt use his rod setup anymore. Im curious if the early 90s model Penn Sen 67 Longbeach combo is worth 50 bucks or if i should buy a new penn 330 gt1 slammer combo for 140, or a brand ive never herd offshore angler levelwind reel or ccl350. Any help would be appreciate. I mostly fish off a 31 foot boat for Mahi but like to shore fish as well.


----------



## Big_spur (Jun 16, 2011)

I just posted a reply but for some reason it did not post. Here's the short version. 

$50 is probably too much for a Penn Long Beach. Penn GTI's are OK but I think they have too much plastic (including internally). I recommend an old Penn Senator 113. You can pick one up on E-Bay or Craigslist for $50-60. Make sure the spool is in good condition with no pitting. The spools are expensive to replace. An Senator will last forever if you take care of it. They are much better than the new ones, in my book. 

I buy, refurbish, and sell old Penns from time-to-timeand have worked on/owned most of the old Penns. Sorry but I don't have any 113s for sale right now.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2011)

For Mahi and some shore fishing get a med. spinning out fit. Mahi are great fun but do not require heavy tackle at all

A 7' med action rod and a Penn 550SS size reel (Look into a used Diawa Capricorn 4500 which you can get for around $20-40 and an Tsunami Airwave rod, that outfit should be less then $100.00 and you will love it) will do you fine for both applications.



I agree that a 113 senator is a tough reel; however it is overkill for mahi


----------



## Opticparadox07 (Jun 16, 2011)

Big_spur said:


> I just posted a reply but for some reason it did not post. Here's the short version.
> 
> $50 is probably too much for a Penn Long Beach. Penn GTI's are OK but I think they have too much plastic (including internally). I recommend an old Penn Senator 113. You can pick one up on E-Bay or Craigslist for $50-60. Make sure the spool is in good condition with no pitting. The spools are expensive to replace. An Senator will last forever if you take care of it. They are much better than the new ones, in my book.
> 
> I buy, refurbish, and sell old Penns from time-to-timeand have worked on/owned most of the old Penns. Sorry but I don't have any 113s for sale right now.


Well I know the Senators are good reels from everything ive been reading. But what was throwing me off is that the reel says Penn senator Long beach. Either way ill take a peak at the 113 and the diawa setup.


----------



## headhunter954 (Jun 18, 2011)

ok this is my think im a saltwater fisherman for mahi you do not need anything crazy Diawa saltist BG20 you can pack like 400yards of 50# powerpro and it has like 25#s of drag it is a monster and for fishing onshore you can cast it great. or you can go with the avet MXL that is also a great reel I use these reels all the time for sailfish grouper on the bottom, mahi, cobia, king fish, now this is great for live bait fishing also these reels are under the $200 range I will give these reels 5 stars. now if your just looking to troll all the time I would say shimano torium to stay on the cheper side it is a great reel and also can cast with it I use custom rods from like caos or Rj Boyle, and that is on the cheper side if you want to spend bigg money but stop anything you hook up go with Accurate reels hands down the best . and if you need a nice spinning reel go with the Quantum Cabo PT this is a great spinning reel for when you get to those weed lines and want to pitch a live pilcherd or a google eye down that is what you want , I hope I helped you out trust me about this one you wont be mad


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha - I told him about the same thing in a PM. he says they troll for Mahi and he also wants to fish from shore. I suggest and Avet or an Atlas with a 6" trolling rod and then just get a 7-8' med power fast action rod for casting from shore. Those reels can do both with ease


----------



## headhunter954 (Jun 18, 2011)

yea with no problum the Avet MXL I have 4 of them and I love them ive caught every thing on them from snapper to sharks sailfish ,grouper, 18# mutton snapper, 63# cobia , big Ajs ,king fish,permit off the bridges in the keys tarpon snook it is a great reel for just under $200 parts are easy to find and best of all its made in the good ole USA =D> but the reel is great just buy different rods for what your fishing trolling yea I would say a 6' to 6'.5'' for live bait fishing 6'.5'' and for a surf rod or pier rod I say 8' to 10' and just swap the reel out 

you dont need anything crazy for mahi yea they are fun and a great for dinner but a 15# cobia will fight harder then a 40# mahi lol so you dont need a huge setup the avet is light easy to fix and cheap cant beat it . also the diawa saltest I have the black& gold 20 and that is also a great reel equal to the avet hands down. the old penn 4/0 are good old reels but super heavy and are over kill for a mahi I have a few 4/0 full of wire line for wahoo . if anybody has any ? just pm me i'll be happy to help . because you guys are helping me out with this hole freshwater fishing thing this is all new to me .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2011)

Not hijack the thread - but I just purchased an Atlas 200 last year and it is equal to teh Avet and a little less money. Plus, you cannot beat the guarantee 

https://www.atlasreels.com/index.htm


----------



## headhunter954 (Jun 18, 2011)

just read it yea sounds great but never fished one and im one of them can judge a book by its cover I need to try it out I fish 6 days out of the week saltwater I,ve never used it and have not seen anybody use it down here in south florida yet . but it might be a great reel . but I would need to try it .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks

Hey, can you guys (or gals) add your location to your profile please


----------



## Opticparadox07 (Jun 18, 2011)

headhunter954 said:


> yea with no problum the Avet MXL I have 4 of them and I love them ive caught every thing on them from snapper to sharks sailfish ,grouper, 18# mutton snapper, 63# cobia , big Ajs ,king fish,permit off the bridges in the keys tarpon snook it is a great reel for just under $200 parts are easy to find and best of all its made in the good ole USA =D> but the reel is great just buy different rods for what your fishing trolling yea I would say a 6' to 6'.5'' for live bait fishing 6'.5'' and for a surf rod or pier rod I say 8' to 10' and just swap the reel out
> 
> you dont need anything crazy for mahi yea they are fun and a great for dinner but a 15# cobia will fight harder then a 40# mahi lol so you dont need a huge setup the avet is light easy to fix and cheap cant beat it . also the diawa saltest I have the black& gold 20 and that is also a great reel equal to the avet hands down. the old penn 4/0 are good old reels but super heavy and are over kill for a mahi I have a few 4/0 full of wire line for wahoo . if anybody has any ? just pm me i'll be happy to help . because you guys are helping me out with this hole freshwater fishing thing this is all new to me .


For sure, Im definatly going to look into the different settings. Maybe stop by basspro tomorrow. Its fathers day and july 4th is coming around so im sure there will be good sales. Good news is if you have freshwater questions just pm. Thats ALL i do. Saltwater is brand new to me. First time fishing salt was id say right at a month from today.


----------



## Opticparadox07 (Jun 18, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hey, can you guys (or gals) add your location to your profile please


Didnt relize it wasnt there. DONE.. Thanks for the help by the way guys. Ill be debating and feeling them all out for the next few days.


----------

